# Sirius/Phatbox Install DYI notes for MY 2004 E46



## mppaz (Aug 7, 2003)

See attached link for DYI notes for my installation of the OEM Sirius receiver and Phatnoise Phatbox in a MY 2004 E46. PDF file is about 325K in size.

Install Notes


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Nice write-up :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

Great write up! Thanks for the effort.


----------



## gfeiner (Jun 27, 2003)

Good job. :thumbup: That is a clean job you did with the fabricating of the phatbox bracket. What did you use to use the sheet metal? I fabbed my phatbox bracket with sheet metal too, but it didn't come out as clean looking as yours.


----------



## mppaz (Aug 7, 2003)

gfeiner said:


> Good job. :thumbup: That is a clean job you did with the fabricating of the phatbox bracket. What did you use to use the sheet metal? I fabbed my phatbox bracket with sheet metal too, but it didn't come out as clean looking as yours.


Thanks. I used a homemade brake that is really just two clamped bars, shears to cut and a file to clean-up. That and a lot of waste material is my recipe.


----------



## rickhuizinga (Aug 5, 2003)

How is the sound quality of your Phatbox compared to the in-dash CD player?

I had a Phatbox for a while, and the sound was very muddy compared to the in-dash CD player, even when using non-lossy FLAC files.

Others haven't complained of the poor sound quality, so I'm wondering if I just got a bad unit.

Thanks


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

rickhuizinga said:


> Others haven't complained of the poor sound quality, so I'm wondering if I just got a bad unit.


Could be. I answered you in more detail over in the PhatNoise forums.


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

Nice install! :thumbup: that's how I'd have done it in my white 330 sedan without folding seats.


----------

